
How Leveraged are Your Resolutions? - bkudria
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2011/01/01/how-leveraged-are-your-resolutions/
======
jrockway
I disagree. If your goal is "go to bed earlier" you'll be able to wake up
earlier. This does not cause a novel to be written. If your goal is "write a
novel", then you are only making progress toward your goal when you're
actually writing a novel.

~~~
rb2k_
You're not writing a novel when you're hungry or tired.

When most of the "lower levels" of Maslov's Pyramid are satisfied, THAT is the
time you can actually be productive with the "fancy" things like writing a
novel

~~~
igrekel
Its also when you'll "need" those higher levels to improve in order to feel
good.

------
sleight42
There's a whole different kind of leverage to consider here: What will you
lose if you fail to meet your resolution? Will it hurt you if you fail? If
not, it should! Otherwise what is the source of your will to change?

